# Cleveland Walleye



## Sluggo (Aug 30, 2004)

Is it worth trying off of Cleveland this time of year for walleye, i.e. out of Edgewater or Wildwood? Or would I do better to head west to to Cranberry Creek Marina and launch from there? I am fairly new to Erie fishing and just trying to learn. Thanks.


----------



## fishermanbob (Dec 14, 2011)

Sluggo said:


> Is it worth trying off of Cleveland this time of year for walleye, i.e. out of Edgewater or Wildwood? Or would I do better to head west to to Cranberry Creek Marina and launch from there? I am fairly new to Erie fishing and just trying to learn. Thanks.


go west young man.all the outer firing range cans. that is if you are trolling. Jigging k can area early morning


----------



## cleo (Sep 27, 2009)

Go north 40-45’ they are there


----------



## ditchdigger (Feb 22, 2012)

cleo said:


> Go north 40-45’ they are there


Yes they are there but not in big numbers like west right now.


----------



## Labman1127 (Jul 27, 2012)

You could likely hit Lorain and fish south Side of the dump or Vermillion and fish the sandbar area and get into some fish if you dint want to trek all the east to the islands. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## portney (Aug 7, 2015)

I rented a dock at whiskey island for the season. I don’t think the eyes start showing up in Cleveland in numbers until early June - think need to head west for awhile.

its possible the season is 2-3 weeks early this year, but....

im heading west next weekend if my boat is ready - starter is out of it, and its either $40 to rebuild it or $400 for a new one, and will probably wait for the rebuild.

My boat guys at Petty’s were de winterizing it on Friday, and they broke the bad news to me late in the day.

Port


----------



## walleyechaser (Apr 13, 2004)

You may try DB electrical starters on line. I bought one for my outboard and my truck. They are new and ship free. 
https://www.dbelectrical.com/starters/marine-inboard/


----------



## Fishinaddict (Sep 23, 2014)

Fished Sheffield and blanked last week. 3 days later fished G can, limited.


----------



## youngblood (Feb 9, 2012)

I would think you could do just fine.Been picking up a few on the East end (got 5 one day) while Perch fishing in 58' right on the bottom with minnows.Not even fishing for them our season is closed. Some of the Perch were almost as big.


----------



## Triple Trouble (Aug 13, 2018)

Youngblood, are you using minnows for the perch?


----------



## youngblood (Feb 9, 2012)

Invertebrates (did you read the Perch DNR report ?) LOL of coarse Minnows small fatheads at that.


----------



## SuperAngler (Mar 17, 2019)

Starters usually go out after being winterized from so much fogging oil being used to coat cylinders during winter, it's hard on starters. The oil does a great job of protecting cylinders but wrecks starters from the extreme pressure needed to cycle the oil out. 
Crank motor with plugs out will cycle the fogging oil and relieve stress from starter. You do know you have good compression thought...

Sent from my moto z4 using Tapatalk


----------



## portney (Aug 7, 2015)

Thanks for the info fellas - prices look really good on the starters.

Your info makes a lot of sense SuperAngler.

Port


----------



## Triple Trouble (Aug 13, 2018)

youngblood said:


> Invertebrates (did you read the Perch DNR report ?) LOL of coarse Minnows small fatheads at that.


Youngblood, who has them...shines?


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

I don't think he's around Cleveland . If I had to guess he's clear at the east end by buffalo but just guessing.


----------



## youngblood (Feb 9, 2012)

Carpn said:


> I don't think he's around Cleveland . If I had to guess he's clear at the east end by buffalo but just guessing.


That is correct. Just saying all of the Walleyes don't go to the West end.Plenty of resident fish along the entire lake.Including in the deeper waters for now.


----------



## Sluggo (Aug 30, 2004)

fishermanbob said:


> go west young man.all the outer firing range cans. that is if you are trolling. Jigging k can area early morning





fishermanbob said:


> go west young man.all the outer firing range cans. that is if you are trolling. Jigging k can area early morning


Thanks!


----------



## Sluggo (Aug 30, 2004)

cleo said:


> Go north 40-45’ they are there


Thanks!


----------



## Sluggo (Aug 30, 2004)

Thanks to all that replied. This is really helpful. A few more questions.... do they come in near shore at night this time of year in the west and/or off Cleveland? Also where can I get a map of the 'cans' locations some of you referred to? Thanks again.


----------



## youngblood (Feb 9, 2012)

Lake Erie Discussions page has maps and resources at the top.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Yeah they are near shore during the day as well the river mout can be a good spot being the eyes will run the rivers to spawn. Surprisingly there is a Cuyahoga spawn which with numbers on the up swing there should be better#s of fish in the river


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

set-the-drag said:


> Yeah they are near shore during the day as well the river mout can be a good spot being the eyes will run the rivers to spawn. Surprisingly there is a Cuyahoga spawn which with numbers on the up swing there should be better#s of fish in the river


Being 5' over flood stage yesterday probably didn't help the Cuyahoga spawn a lot. This steelhead was in a parking lot once the water dropped some yesterday









Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## portney (Aug 7, 2015)

I downloaded an app called “I boating - Nautical Maps” a few days ago, and it shows the locations of the various cans I think. Its split into region’s and you can get the first one for free, then its a nominal fee for everything else. Might help. I read about it on one of these forums.

Port


----------



## kdn (Apr 27, 2015)

gentlemen gentlemen. keep going west...far west.. because there are no walleye off Cleveland until June. And if you believe that I have some ocean from property in Arizona. I caught walleye off Cleveland very early last year. Night fishing was very good early on.


----------



## cleo (Sep 27, 2009)

Magic water temp for that 50 degrees in Cleveland I have always and did well and sometimes even better night fishing in spring then fall same tactics work unassisted 100’ straight back husky jerks rattling rouges what ever jerk bait you like will work rappalas 18s work this time of year they mimic smolt that are stocked in the rivers and walleyes love smolt especially big walleye!


----------



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)

I went out of edgewater yesterday and ran just west of the big apartments in Lakewood into 45’. I trolled with the wind at 1.1-1.3 for four hours and tried everything I could think of to troll, spoons, stick baits, deep divers and even some small crankbaits. I had one line on a dipsey in the bottom ten feet of the water column and a deep diver any where from 15-20’ down. The marks were excellent down low and I was marking many fish up in the water as well but I didn’t get any. Water temp was 41.


----------



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)

Has anyone had any success trying to jig for them in these conditions? Is there something else I should be doing or do I just need to go west or pick a better day when they don’t have lockjaw?


----------



## kdn (Apr 27, 2015)

I would be trolling skinny water or jigging blade baits. 10-15’. Perhaps closer or troll shallow at night.


----------



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)

It was coffee with cream inside of 20’


----------



## cleo (Sep 27, 2009)

swone said:


> I went out of edgewater yesterday and ran just west of the big apartments in Lakewood into 45’. I trolled with the wind at 1.1-1.3 for four hours and tried everything I could think of to troll, spoons, stick baits, deep divers and even some small crankbaits. I had one line on a dipsey in the bottom ten feet of the water column and a deep diver any where from 15-20’ down. The marks were excellent down low and I was marking many fish up in the water as well but I didn’t get any. Water temp was 41.





swone said:


> I went out of edgewater yesterday and ran just west of the big apartments in Lakewood into 45’. I trolled with the wind at 1.1-1.3 for four hours and tried everything I could think of to troll, spoons, stick baits, deep divers and even some small crankbaits. I had one line on a dipsey in the bottom ten feet of the water column and a deep diver any where from 15-20’ down. The marks were excellent down low and I was marking many fish up in the water as well but I didn’t get any. Water temp was 41.


----------



## cleo (Sep 27, 2009)

Ok I have not been out there since February but I did fairly well 45-48’ good marks fished the birds program was 40/40 50/50 60/60 all with 2oz speed was 1sog deep husky jerks follow the birds you will find active fish!


----------



## archerjay1 (Jun 11, 2015)

Fished lake Erie most of my life and yes the numbers in the past few years are off the charts and this year is supposed to be even better, but as for early spring fishing from Cleveland to Ashtabula there are plenty of resident hogs. Don't have my lake boat anymore but when I did I could slow troll worm harnesses in 16'-22' of water with a 10' jet and go about.8-1.0mph and limit out in about 2 hours. So if you live near Cleveland just fish it...it's not fast and furious 16-20" fish like usual and when you hook up it's a quality over quantity bite.


----------



## Steve bienkowski.69 (Nov 5, 2019)

Jigging hair jigs tipped with minnows for anchoring a boat steady from the bow and the stern and vertical jigging Swedish pimples with shiners will catch him at this time of year


----------



## Steve bienkowski.69 (Nov 5, 2019)

Generally when the water reaches the mid-forties usually around the middle of April in the Cleveland area you can catch the wall light on the night bites


----------



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)

Great information, thank you all so much. I am going to have to branch out and try some different techniques. I get stuck in a trolling mindset and I need to sharpen some other skills if I want to catch them this time of year.


----------



## portney (Aug 7, 2015)

Im heading up to Cleveland Saturday morning and trolling the mouth of the Cuyahoga w bandits n such.

Solo trip unless I can talk the wife into going.

Will let you know results.

Stay safe.

Port


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

swone said:


> Great information, thank you all so much. I am going to have to branch out and try some different techniques. I get stuck in a trolling mindset and I need to sharpen some other skills if I want to catch them this time of year.


like already said, go west. you can troll deep water around the reefs until the jig bite heats up. try cranks first at slow speeds around 1.0 to 1.5. I have also drifted the same areas back in the 80's with weight forward spinners and had some great fishing. there should be more fish now than back then. if that doesn't work try trolling around the cans already mentioned. with this warm spring and mild winter the fishing should pick up nicely by mid may by the resident fish around Cleveland in my opinion. good luck and good fishing. remember a bad day fishing is always better than a good day not fishing.


----------



## DQnit (May 8, 2015)

Sluggo said:


> Thanks to all that replied. This is really helpful. A few more questions.... do they come in near shore at night this time of year in the west and/or off Cleveland? Also where can I get a map of the 'cans' locations some of you referred to? Thanks again.


Use to fish the break wall out of 72nd back in the early 90’s at night for walleyes and did fairly well. Not a lot of fish, but the ones my dad took pictures of where 7lb or bigger. Haven’t really tried since then.


----------



## captainshotgun (Jul 8, 2009)

swone said:


> Great information, thank you all so much. I am going to have to branch out and try some different techniques. I get stuck in a trolling mindset and I need to sharpen some other skills if I want to catch them this time of year.





swone said:


> Great information, thank you all so much. I am going to have to branch out and try some different techniques. I get stuck in a trolling mindset and I need to sharpen some other skills if I want to catch them this time of year.


I never fished Cleveland much but fished Ruggles to Avon a ton. Imho u should stick to trolling. Stained water, or in and out of mud line. Stay as shallow as u can find decent clarity. Start as slow as .8 and work your speed upward. Jointed baits. If u can find my favorite, Brooks Reefer, try them, they start spinning at faster speeds, about 1.4, and are then unusable. If u cant find them, flatfish, benos, kwikfish, or similar. Or any jointed crank such as rapalas or Rebels. Don’t be afraid to try smaller baits in the spring. my favorite spots early are off the old Lorain Ford plant and off St Anthonys, 10 If I was gonna jig that area, I would look for rocks, maybe an artificial reef?


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

You can get them now in cle troll lures shallow between Edgewater and Rocky. The gold coast usually is the good spot. Cant find them till you go they are there not every fish goes west and as ive said with #s so high you don't need to drive 2hrs they are everywhere just got to figure out a program


----------



## Redheads (Jun 9, 2008)

sherman51 said:


> like already said, go west. you can troll deep water around the reefs until the jig bite heats up..


Don't tell anyone but the jig bite has been on for a couple of weeks now


----------



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)

There is some very clean water in between Wildwood and Eastlake. Looking at the satellite from yesterday it is the cleanest bit of shoreline from Cleveland to Mazurek. I'm going to stop by Shine's and get some meat and go try again today. I don't know why I want to avoid going west so badly but I really do. I will post some updates as I go. I just checked the Lakewood camera and there's a boat in the middle of it so if they are fishing they are working the 30' range.


----------



## honey (Oct 13, 2006)

swone said:


> There is some very clean water in between Wildwood and Eastlake. Looking at the satellite from yesterday it is the cleanest bit of shoreline from Cleveland to Mazurek. I'm going to stop by Shine's and get some meat and go try again today. I don't know why I want to avoid going west so badly but I really do. I will post some updates as I go. I just checked the Lakewood camera and there's a boat in the middle of it so if they are fishing they are working the 30' range.


Shines is closed till the 6th


----------



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)

Good looking out


----------



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)

I finished Wildwood for four hours yesterday trolled various speeds from 1.1 to 1.6 and even drifted with bottom bouncers for a while tried crawlers reef runners and stick baits. Water was pretty clear and 44 degrees. There were shad everywhere in the harbor. I saw one other boat and they didn’t get any bites either.


----------



## alumadude (Mar 25, 2011)

swone said:


> View attachment 350051
> View attachment 350053
> View attachment 350057
> 
> ...


i think we need a few more degrees on the water temp. I have gotten them in water temp of 44 and up very slow on the bottom. think I will try Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## portney (Aug 7, 2015)

I trolled for 2 hours or so off the goldcoast - marked a lot but no takers - five other boats were out, and nobody caught any eyes. I trolled bandits on 2 rods and a spoon on the other. Speed was 1.7-1.8 - water temp was 48 degrees. Solo trip, couldn’t talk anyone in the family to go with me. Beautiful afternoon on the water. Launched at 2:15, off by 5pm. One guy in a bass boat was plugging the breakwall off edgewater and was catching a few bass.

Docked the boat at Whiskey Island and waited 20 minutes for the guy to lift the railroad bridge so I could get to the marina.


----------



## Searay (Feb 12, 2007)

The magic no. is 55 deg. and the feed bag will be on!!


----------



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)

Thanks for all the reports, at least I am not alone. I need a different program for early spring and I don't particularly relish the drive west. Once it happens, it is truly magical, I just would love to know what the deal is with the astounding amount of marks I am seeing. There's always the possibility that they aren't even walleye.


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

swone said:


> Thanks for all the reports, at least I am not alone. I need a different program for early spring and I don't particularly relish the drive west. Once it happens, it is truly magical, I just would love to know what the deal is with the astounding amount of marks I am seeing. There's always the possibility that they aren't even walleye.


Drop a camera down and have a look see.


----------



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)

allwayzfishin said:


> Drop a camera down and have a look see.


Imma need to borrow your camera.


----------



## portney (Aug 7, 2015)

If I can find some crawlers, im heading out by the crib and casting a red and white Earie Dearie for awhile. Worked well last June.

I trolled yesterday in 38-42’.

Port


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

Camera is definitely in order. Once upon a time when we had ice here to fish, I had a screen full of unbelievable marks all around Cleveland harbor, and once I dropped the camera they turned into 2lb giant shad! It's tough to catch walleye if they're not there.

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alwaysanglin (Nov 4, 2019)

Anyone know if docks are in at Edgewater??


----------



## 57 fifteen (May 6, 2013)

Edgewater dock ramps are in.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 57 fifteen (May 6, 2013)

Out of edgewater yesterday, trolled bandits , rapalas no takers . Water temp outside by crib 44 deg. Inside off Lakewood up to 47 deg. Anybody know water temp out west where they’re getting the fish ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## portney (Aug 7, 2015)

Good news is the docks are in at Edgewater, but the $5 machine is missing in action, so was free yesterday.

Port


----------



## mmtchell (Jul 9, 2014)

Trolling edgewater yesterday 2 till 4pm pulled 1 18incher on a perfect 10 at 30-30 ,, in 30 ft some decent marks, water temp on my boat 47° ,, saw 3 other boats in same area no nets, but a beautiful day, did see and talk to a ODNR officer in the lot and he said the island area ramps were a madhouse yesterday with 1/3 of them being out of state ..he mentioned about them not self quarantining for 14 days when they come into Ohio,, said time will tell ,, nice guy , said be safe and have fun ...we all have families let's keep them safe ...


----------



## Alwaysanglin (Nov 4, 2019)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Summertimesnowman (Feb 27, 2014)

Fished from the shore over big rocks near Eastlake from 8-1030 PM yesterday. Nothing. Usually get big fish, but again nothing. Must be a little early. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## XtopwaterkingX (Mar 23, 2014)

57, I fished K can area an hammered this weekend, 45-48 degrees


----------



## yobrick007 (Dec 25, 2011)

Slow that boat down guy trolling bandits and spoons... still getting boat ready, we are a lil behind w work and the world being crazy but we usually do well trolling shallow from Lakewood to edge water beach trolling jointed Rapalas (J13’s). Our speed is a lot closer to 1 and leads vary. Give it a shot from 5 to 8 or so in the evening, you’d be surprised


----------



## 57 fifteen (May 6, 2013)

Thx X


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Labman1127 (Jul 27, 2012)

I gave Fairport a try yesterday for about 4 hours. Water looked like chocolate milk all the way out to 40’ and all the way east past Perry. It was a mess with all the floating debris in the lake. 
Was hoping to try for smallmouth in closer but that was a lost cause with the water clarity of probably 4”. 
Went out and trolled the mudline for eyes from 40’ - 44’. Had 1 pull back on a blue & silver bandit and that’s its. Saw 5 other boats out there and didn’t see a net go in the water. 
Surprisingly good walleye marks in 42’. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Philfish360 (Jan 11, 2015)

57 fifteen said:


> Out of edgewater yesterday, trolled bandits , rapalas no takers . Water temp outside by crib 44 deg. Inside off Lakewood up to 47 deg. Anybody know water temp out west where they’re getting the fish ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


46 dag out west. Handled 30 fish a day most no jigging. A few trolling. The biggest was trolling. All males caught jigging


----------



## Steve bienkowski.69 (Nov 5, 2019)

Searay said:


> The magic no. is 55 deg. and the feed bag will be on!!


----------



## Steve bienkowski.69 (Nov 5, 2019)

Night Bite will start at around 45 degrees the rivers are full of them they should be done spawning anytime soon fish will start to head this way heard of some Spawned females already being caught by Kelleys Island residential fish should be spawning now to


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

Fish the top 15’ of water. You won’t really mark them unless you run over them. 
Active fish will be up high. Fish near the bottom will be neutral fish.


----------



## portney (Aug 7, 2015)

Fished Cleveland yesterday- on the water at 7:30 am, off at 12:30. Jigged the municipal stadium artificial reef with hair jigs and vibes - then tried erie dearie weight forward spinners tipped with crawlers - a few hits, but no takers - water was very cloudy. I was the only fishing boat out.

Moved out deeper to clear water, right next to the crib - 52 feet of water - marks were sparse - tried jigging and casting - same program as above - water temp was 45 degrees.

Put trolling gear out and trolled 4 bandits at multiple depths - 2 freelined off the back 80-100’, and 2 on downriggers 1 5 feet off bottom the other about 20 feet off the bottom - just for the helluva it, i put out 1 spoon and 1 crawler harness on a slider on each rigger. Trolled from the crib to 40’ of water at 1.7-1.9 mph, as slow as my boat will go w 2 trolling-bags out.

Tried that for 2 hours, tons of marks at the 40’ mark, but no fish. Picked up and put bass plugs on n plugged the harbor at Gordon Park.

Got zip, but was really a nice morning on the northcoast, and I thoroughly enjoyed it. Will try again next week - keep you posted.

Port


----------



## captainshotgun (Jul 8, 2009)

yobrick007 said:


> Slow that boat down guy trolling bandits and spoons... still getting boat ready, we are a lil behind w work and the world being crazy but we usually do well trolling shallow from Lakewood to edge water beach trolling jointed Rapalas (J13’s). Our speed is a lot closer to 1 and leads vary. Give it a shot from 5 to 8 or so in the evening, you’d be surprised


Ditto on slower and jointed. I would add maybe smaller jointed baits


----------



## mlkostur (Apr 27, 2015)

I usually don’t fish Cleveland too early but looking back right after another mild winter, April 25th 2017.
Gordan park. Fished rocks right out of launch from 5:30-8:30 evening.
Shallow bandits, j13, and p10.
We got six that evening.


----------



## kdn (Apr 27, 2015)

I remember that night...we got some nice ones!


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

Don’t be afraid to troll a bit faster either 
1.5 - 1.8


----------



## Networthy (Dec 22, 2008)

57 fifteen said:


> Out of edgewater yesterday, trolled bandits , rapalas no takers . Water temp outside by crib 44 deg. Inside off Lakewood up to 47 deg. Anybody know water temp out west where they’re getting the fish ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


44.9 yesterday, around the islands. I do not know what the temps are around reefs


----------



## mmtchell (Jul 9, 2014)

April 17th 2017 ,, Cleveland,, water was colder that year, the next morning we went jigging out of turtle creek,,


----------



## mmtchell (Jul 9, 2014)

That's my buddy from PA, after them 2 days he went looking for a erie boat and I found him a 196 fishmaster,, he's been hooked on erie ever since....lol


----------



## portney (Aug 7, 2015)

I fished last night off the break wall by Gordon Park. Trolled 3 bandits free lined from 7:30 pm - 9:30 pm.

Good marks, but no takers. Probably will try again Wednesday evening.

water temp was 48 degrees, my trolling speed was 1.5-2.0.

Did witness a gorgeous sunset. I was the only boat out.

Quiet, solo evening on the North Coast.

Port


----------



## Labman1127 (Jul 27, 2012)

Last year we started getting into the fish pretty regularly out of CLE starting around May 12th. That was daytime trolling in about 35 FOW. 
Hopefully with the milder weather this year the fish may start up a little earlier. Fingers crossed and thanks for the reports. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

